

Node.js: You are managing your environment variables wrong - Narzerus
https://medium.com/@rafaelvidaurre/managing-environment-variables-in-node-js-2cb45a55195f

======
mattkrea
How does this not defeat the purpose of environment variables? I use them
primary because I can set them in cloud-init or in my CI system and apply them
to a Docker container I'm building without having to explicitly put them in my
repo.

~~~
Narzerus
Environment variables should STILL be used in a production environment. This
article helps manage development environments.

